# The Stray Kitten



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not sure if this photo will work as i took with a polaroid camera and had to scan into laptop.
This is the stray kitten but cant find my thread which i have been keeping a watch on along with his mum.
Sadly mum has disappeared for 2 days now so i just hope she hasnt come into season. Im still leaving food for her and just hope she comes back so she can be caught and neutered quickly.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh it is a sweetie. Do hope mum returns.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

He is seriously handsome!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Saw a neighbours entire male hanging around so i hope mum returns soon so she can be neutered quick, last thing she needs is another litter.
Baby boy is called Coco and very timid as ferals are but at least young enough to work on with cuddles so will make a lovely pet.
Both him and his mum have a home ready once they are both neutered and the new owners insist on paying the vet direct for the neutering so that keeps my costs down.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Awwww what a gorgeous!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

He's gorgeous :001_wub: I hope mum returns soon.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a handsome little man, i do hope mum comes back soon.x_


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

any update on mummy cat? x

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry i havent as yet been able to find her. I have people keeping a look out for her and keep putting food by the back door but always untouched, i really hope she returns soon but my bets are shes having a not so romantic few weeks away so when i do finally get her its straight to the vets.


----------

